# BOA - Boadicea Resources



## springhill (28 August 2012)

Possibly the most hotly anticipated float this year. Has holdings right next door to SIR. Spoke to Clark Dudley last week and not sure what I can post publicly, but I believe the offer closed last Friday.
Have applied for shares, there was a limit of 10,000 shares each, with 2 people only from 1 address allowed to apply.

Anyone else here subscribe to offering?

If anyone is seeking further info feel free to PM me.


----------



## Steve C (28 August 2012)

springhill said:


> Possibly the most hotly anticipated float this year. Has holdings right next door to SIR. Spoke to Clark Dudley last week and not sure what I can post publicly, but I believe the offer closed last Friday.
> Have applied for shares, there was a limit of 10,000 shares each, with 2 people only from 1 address allowed to apply.
> 
> Anyone else here subscribe to offering?
> ...




Springhill, thanks for the heads up - out of interest what do you do for work?


----------



## springhill (28 August 2012)

Steve C said:


> Springhill, thanks for the heads up - out of interest what do you do for work?




Not a problem mate. I am a stonefruit grower in W.A.


----------



## Steve C (28 August 2012)

springhill said:


> Not a problem mate. I am a stonefruit grower in W.A.




Oh now your signature makes sense! I had assumed you worked in the corporate world having a contact like that.

Steve


----------



## burglar (31 August 2012)

springhill said:


> Possibly the most hotly anticipated float this year. Has holdings right next door to SIR ...




Just how close are they to the fabled SIR deposit? (which just grows and grows and grows!)


----------



## springhill (31 August 2012)

burglar said:


> Just how close are they to the fabled SIR deposit? (which just grows and grows and grows!)




As close as our posts mate, right next door.


----------



## springhill (10 September 2012)

My information is that the ore body SIR are getting their stellar results from flow directly into BOA's land, according to aeromagnetic surveys.


----------



## Crows (10 September 2012)

Will be watching this one closely. Really interested to see what they find early on. Lets just hope with SIR overflowing with luck, BOA can soak some of it up as well. Fingers crossed for those who have subscribed to offering


----------



## springhill (5 October 2012)

My allotment of BOA shares was confirmed today by mail. Got my full application, plus a few more I cheekily asked for. 
You don't ask, you don't get!


----------



## notting (5 October 2012)

springhill said:


> Got my full application, plus a few more I cheekily asked for.
> You don't ask, you don't get!



Usually a sign that demand is weak and they are trying to get money from anyone.!
May tank on the first day.


----------



## springhill (5 October 2012)

notting said:


> Usually a sign that demand is weak and they are trying to get money from anyone.!
> May tank on the first day.




Not according to Clark Dudley, originally the float wasn't travelling too well, as soon as Sirius exploded demand for the BOA float went through the roof.
What is SIR's price at now? Last price I saw was $2.77.
With land next door would be mightily suprised if it tanked.


----------



## notting (5 October 2012)

Oh that's good.
So why would you get your full allocation plus bonus if there is sooo much demand?


----------



## springhill (5 October 2012)

notting said:


> Oh that's good.
> So why would you get your full alocation plus bonus if there is sooo much demand?




I will leave that to your imagination.

Maybe i've been dudded, time will tell.


----------



## notting (5 October 2012)

Just bothered to read your first post and the fact that there was a 10,000 limit is good.
I thought it might be open ended.
However, it doesn't sound like the second million (offered if oversubscribed) was fully filled.  
If not then maybe not so good under the exciting circumstances.


----------



## springhill (5 October 2012)

notting said:


> Just bothered to read your first post and the fact that there was a 10,000 limit is good.
> I thought it might be open ended.
> However, it doesn't sound like the second million (offered if oversubscribed) was fully filled.
> If not then maybe not so good under the exciting circumstances.




Well argued. 

I was told aeromags suggest that SIR's orebody continue into BOA's land. This is, of course, only hearsay at the moment.

Can only hope that some SIR magic rubs off on BOA.


----------



## burglar (5 October 2012)

springhill said:


> Well argued.
> 
> I was told aeromags suggest that SIR's orebody continue into BOA's land. This is, of course, only hearsay at the moment.
> 
> Can only hope that some SIR magic rubs off on BOA.




When do they list?


----------



## springhill (7 October 2012)

burglar said:


> When do they list?




Not sure at this stage mate


----------



## springhill (9 October 2012)

burglar said:


> When do they list?




BOA due to list Thursday.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20121009/pdf/4298f2jj0ypq84.pdf

Top 20 shareholders
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20121009/pdf/4298h5bg76s7kk.pdf

Securities subject to escrow
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20121009/pdf/4298hb5g84zyyk.pdf


----------



## burglar (9 October 2012)

springhill said:


> BOA due to list Thursday. ...




Thanks mate!

(writes note to self ... add to shortlist!)


----------



## springhill (11 October 2012)

Not a bad open at 58c. 
According to my sources the option, flagged to be issued within 3 months, may be issued as soon as in 1 month.


----------



## springhill (11 October 2012)

springhill said:


> Not a bad open at 58c.
> According to my sources the option, flagged to be issued within 3 months, may be issued as soon as in 1 month.




First day trading.

Open - 50c
High - 64c
Low - 45c
Close - 56.5c

Volume traded - 1.17m

832k buy v 77k sell.


----------



## springhill (6 November 2012)

BOA rebounding nicely after initial profit taking following its very impressive first few weeks.

Sell side has dried up completely. 549k buy volume vs 49k sell volume.

It is my information an option issue is coming up and that it will be brought forward to within a month or so after listing. Lack of sellers indicate there are a lot of investors waiting for that option before profit taking or flogging the options for a quick buck.

I know I am.

For those that think 57c is expensive for a float with land that has not proven to have anything under the surface, the MC of this is only $11.4m (taking into account the latest quarterly reporting 20m tradable shares after 4.2m were released from escrow on Oct 31st).


----------



## burglar (7 November 2012)

Now trading at all time high of 65 cents.

Still no sign of speeding ticket!?

I do not hold.


----------



## springhill (7 November 2012)

I must make a correction to my previous post. I misheard the JV element as coal, further discussion confirms the conversation revolves around gold, not coal. Apparently these plans have now been put on the backburner.

I was told to keep an eye on a release from Buxton Resources. A positive EMG result would sandwich BOA between the SIR and Buxton results. 

Burglar, the option issue is delayed beyond what BOA had hoped but they are issuing it as soon as possible.
Can't get the option if you are not invested I guess! May explain some increased demand.


----------



## burglar (7 November 2012)

springhill said:


> I must make a correction to my previous post. I misheard the JV element as coal, further discussion confirms the conversation revolves around gold, not coal. Apparently these plans have now been put on the backburner.
> 
> I was told to keep an eye on a release from Buxton Resources. A positive EMG result would sandwich BOA between the SIR and Buxton results.
> 
> ...




Made too many mistakes lately. 
Didn't want BOA to be another ... so I held off!
Now that too has become a mistake.

Missed boats are cheap mistakes, I guess!


----------



## springhill (7 November 2012)

burglar said:


> Made too many mistakes lately.
> Didn't want BOA to be another ... so I held off!
> Now that too has become a mistake.
> 
> Missed boats are cheap mistakes, I guess!




The next opportunity is always in front of your face mate, just a matter of sifting the wheat from the chaff. Or the apricot from the lemons in my industry 

MC still really small on this. Don't be fooled by the share price.

BOA to move on sampling soon. Could have results out early in the new year.

Plenty of announcements to come from surrounding stocks to keep feeding unterest in BOA


----------



## springhill (7 November 2012)

Progress report out from BOA. SP spike to 70c.
The image says it all for those that believe in nearology.


----------



## springhill (29 November 2012)

I am out of BOA today the buy volume is starting to concern me, one more decent seller and BOA will be back in the 40s. My other worry is SIRs latest drill results not exactly setting the market alight.
Safety first in this case.


----------



## noirua (16 December 2012)

BOA are closest, in fact adjoining, the big copper nickel strike at Nova in the Fraser Range, WA. Looks very promising indeed though like other companies, about 14 in the area, share prices have risen and a SIR 50 bagger is just not going to happen, at least for Boadicea.

Lots of shares come out of escrow shortly that will push the present market cap to around $25m. This is a perceived negative that may hold the price back.
Trading can be difficult with some reporting 'failed' attempts to get buy orders into market depth online.


----------



## noirua (11 February 2013)

noirua said:


> BOA are closest, in fact adjoining, the big copper nickel strike at Nova in the Fraser Range, WA. Looks very promising indeed though like other companies, about 14 in the area, share prices have risen and a SIR 50 bagger is just not going to happen, at least for Boadicea.
> 
> Lots of shares come out of escrow shortly that will push the present market cap to around $25m. This is a perceived negative that may hold the price back.
> Trading can be difficult with some reporting 'failed' attempts to get buy orders into market depth online.





Are Boadicea BOA a punt from heaven or not; time will tell?  Monday, today, is the final day for rights to the 1c options that can be converted into shares at 20c - ordinary, with rights, last traded at 62c on Friday.

TradingRoom - ASX Quotes & Charts
http://www.tradingroom.com.au/apps/...detail&sy=tpl&type=delayedquote&code=BOA#tabs

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20130207/pdf/42cwz7vzdq8cvg.pdf


----------



## burglar (12 February 2013)

noirua said:


> Are Boadicea BOA a punt from heaven or not; time will tell?  Monday, today, is the final day for rights to the 1c options that can be converted into shares at 20c - ordinary, with rights, last traded at 62c on Friday.




Wished I'd seen this earlier!
Just bought 5000@45c



Edit: just sold 5000@47c

Did I just have a close shave or what?


----------



## noirua (13 March 2013)

BOA are still digesting the 1:1 option issue and needs more time. Whether you have more time or not depends how long they take to drill as a nearology stock to super-Nova and how Sirius drilling goes. 
A gamble like most in The Fraser Range and this could equally be the worlds cheapest stock or one that plunges.


----------



## noirua (3 May 2013)

The time has come to survey. Will this be another Nova or Bollinger: http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20130502/pdf/42fnjxqxx16lnn.pdf
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20130502/pdf/42fnjxqxx16lnn.pdf


----------



## noirua (2 July 2014)

noirua said:


> The time has come to survey. Will this be another Nova or Bollinger: http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20130502/pdf/42fnjxqxx16lnn.pdf
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20130502/pdf/42fnjxqxx16lnn.pdf




13 months later and I have continued adding BOA stock at under 20c and have that feeling the company is forgotten. Closest to Nova and Bollinger, together with Winward, and few care. If they hit lucky like SIR then it is jackpot time - it's an outright punt but maybe not in the dark.


----------



## Crows (5 May 2015)

Well I am in. Drilling under way and we shall know if this is a winner or not.. Worth a punt so put some money on the nose.. Not a lot because lets face it, it's unlikely to hit first time but hey you never know!

Good luck to those who hold.


----------



## tech/a (5 May 2015)

Crows said:


> Well I am in. Drilling under way and we shall know if this is a winner or not.. Worth a punt so put some money on the nose.. Not a lot because lets face it, it's unlikely to hit first time but hey you never know!
> 
> Good luck to those who hold.




Rarely do I see a half decent trade on these boards.

But here's one


----------



## Wysiwyg (5 May 2015)

tech/a said:


> Rarely do I see a half decent trade on these boards.
> 
> But here's one



Oh c'mon tech/a. Plenty of traders speculate on a good/bad drill bit result. Usually with funds that can be afforded loss.


----------



## Crows (8 May 2015)

tech/a said:


> Rarely do I see a half decent trade on these boards.
> 
> But here's one




I figure the reward outweighs the risk. Haven't put more in than I can afford to lose. I have done my research and it took me 2 years to finally invest, only after they did their research first and proved my money was worth risking. I'll admit it's a big risk but that's what trading is all about, risk reward and this reward far outweighs the risk in my case.

It's rare that deposits like Nova stand alone, so here's hoping they've done their homework correctly and by the end of next week we shall know what's been sitting down there for the past few million years. Who knows, maybe it's just graphite... There's money in pencils, right?


----------



## noirua (23 August 2015)

Crows said:


> I figure the reward outweighs the risk. Haven't put more in than I can afford to lose. I have done my research and it took me 2 years to finally invest, only after they did their research first and proved my money was worth risking. I'll admit it's a big risk but that's what trading is all about, risk reward and this reward far outweighs the risk in my case.
> 
> It's rare that deposits like Nova stand alone, so here's hoping they've done their homework correctly and by the end of next week we shall know what's been sitting down there for the past few million years. Who knows, maybe it's just graphite... There's money in pencils, right?




A tad more confidence that has pulled the stock back up to 20c. Number one nearology stock to Nova and Bollinger is always likely to bring occasional interest. Probably a good gamble but no more than that, me thinks.


----------



## noirua (24 January 2016)

noirua said:


> A tad more confidence that has pulled the stock back up to 20c. Number one nearology stock to Nova and Bollinger is always likely to bring occasional interest. Probably a good gamble but no more than that, me thinks.




Unfortunately no one cares about Nova and Bollinger these days and Sirius Resources, once a 100 bagger, is taken over. Boadicea are the nearest nearology stock to Nova but they need to find very high grades for interest to come back again - gamble to nothing unless you know more... still, higher nickel prices are forecast by some in 2016 so just maybe there is a chance for the sector at these bombed out prices.


----------



## noirua (22 January 2017)

Boadicea still remains a company in its own name. Not yet taken over as Winward Resources were last year. The closest to Nova and Bollinger discoveries but still in the early stages of air core drilling and sampling. Gold and copper prices are quite good in US$s and good in Aussie$ terms. Might yet surprise and follow the Sirius Resources' great finds. Like most min-caps it usually means never quite making it but you never know for sure. Probably worth a merry tiny punt, we'll see...


----------



## noirua (6 February 2017)

These results show how Sirius Resources SIR got on in near surface drilling. https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/nova-bollinger-ni-cu-deposit-brief-history-brendan-jephcott-丁丁

These results from BOA today do not seem to compare all that well. However, Boadicea appear quite upbeat.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20170206/pdf/43fsx71p79004x.pdf


----------



## noirua (24 April 2017)

Boadicea raised just over half a million dollars at 18c a share. Seems reasonable and slightly above the trading price at Trading Halt: http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20170424/pdf/43hpmz36b3yccy.pdf


----------



## noirua (30 September 2017)

After abandoning diamond drilling at their adjoining tenement to Sirius Resources' Nova and Bollinger nickel copper strike of 2012. Boadicea have increased exploration at other tenements. Share are closely held .


----------



## noirua (26 March 2018)

So far no luck but will Boadicea strike it lucky like Sirius Resources in 2012 and prove everyone wrong.  The number one "nearology" stock with an adjoining tenement to Nova / Bollinger could yet strike it lucky.


----------



## noirua (8 April 2018)

I've a feeling in my waters there is going to be a big strike shortly. However, I'm not buying any more shares.


----------



## noirua (2 May 2018)

Starts trading today at 23 cents and a very quiet stock is Boadicea.  Is it an obvious nearology stock to Nova and Bollinger.  Could it be that the eye that fed Bollinger and Nova with nickel and copper in fact be at the nearby BOA tenement as they drill down about 400 metres or so? It's a gamble all the same.
https://www.asx.com.au/asx/share-price-research/company/BOA
• Drilling to commence during week of 30th April.
• Program expected to take approximately 3 weeks.


----------



## noirua (7 May 2018)

Drilling looks to be completing on 20 May 2018.  A share for those who like a nearology stock to Nova and Bollinger.


----------



## noirua (1 September 2018)

Oh good grief. Have you had one of those days when everything fails to come right. Well, BOA have had this problem since 2012 when Sirius Resources struck luck at NOVA. The closest nearology stock and they drill and each time find nothing much. At the same time Boadicea is a must hold for closest to Nova pundits with a back drop of the great Creasy buying them up for not that much. That's the drift of it really.


----------



## noirua (11 March 2019)

The shares are very tightly held and move in either directions on small amounts of trading. Directors and investors see the company as the next Sirius Resources.  So far this nearology share has just not had the luck but is it now just round the corner or over that hill near Nova and Bollinger?


----------



## noirua (17 March 2019)

It looks as if I'm the only poster on ASF holding BOA, never mind.  If it comes off then it's a big timer. If not it may eventually fade away.


----------



## noirua (21 March 2019)

Boadicea seem very upbeat about Symons Hill in today's announcement. Due to drill in the second quarter 2019.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190321/pdf/443nnqk26gcl6f.pdf

Sirius Resources find at Nova and Bollinger.
December 2016: https://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-12-23/new-nova-mine-ramps-up/8145534

As far as I can remember they did not find the eye ( the eye intrusive structure ) for the nickel Resource. Maybe it is at Symons Hill. On the other hand it probably isn't. Sirius found the eye intrusion and thought it was inside the mining lease. It was the first time a find was outside the eye intrusive structure. Finger crossed, just maybe... http://www.breakawaydigger.com/article-digger-November-2013/article-14-november.pdf


----------



## noirua (25 March 2019)

The Symons Hill Project is located within the Fraser Range Province of Western Australia, east of Norseman and approximately 200 kilometres southeast of Kalgoolie and covers an area of 73 square kilometres.
http://www.boadicearesources.com.au/key-project-symons-hill


----------



## noirua (7 April 2019)

Is Boadicea about to strike bigger than Nova and Bollinger?
https://kalkinemedia.com/2019/04/04/boadicea-resources-releases-fraser-range-presentation/


----------



## noirua (5 August 2019)

I've been holding these shares for about 9 years and I've never dared sell them all in case they strike it big at tenements adjoining Nova and Bollinger.  All they've done is get more and more tenements and every time they drill it's another dud. Still, I will hold on regardless.


----------



## noirua (14 September 2019)

A capital raising at 14c has not affected BOA where shares are held very tightly. A 15% rise to 19c shows the old dog with all its new tenements is attempting to fire on all four cylinders again and, though an outside chance, could just come up trumps with its nearology interests.
http://www.boadicearesources.com.au/


----------



## noirua (26 October 2019)

BOA last traded at 20c and the shares are tightly held.  The closest of the nearology shares on The Fraser Range.


----------



## noirua (18 November 2019)

BOA are steadily adding tenements in The Fraser Range, WA, and seem to be hoping for a takeover bid with tenements close to and one adjoining the Nova/Bollinger find made in 2012.


----------



## noirua (25 November 2019)

Company Website:
http://www.boadicearesources.com.au/

Symons Hill: http://www.boadicearesources.com.au/key-project-symons-hill-0
Fraser South: http://www.boadicearesources.com.au/fraser-south
Horseshoe: http://www.boadicearesources.com.au/horseshoe
Wildara: http://www.boadicearesources.com.au/wildara


----------



## barney (2 December 2019)

noirua said:


> BOA are steadily adding tenements in The Fraser Range, WA, and seem to be hoping for a takeover bid with tenements close to and one adjoining the Nova/Bollinger find made in 2012.




I note you have been onto this one for some time Noirua and respect the fact that you have continued to update even though it appears the thread has possibly gone under the radar.

You do realise that talking to yourself can be an early indication of an underlying mental disturbance 

Fortunately most of us here suffer from the same condition so you are in good company!

BOA has had a flying start to this months competition, so well done and good luck with it


----------



## noirua (4 December 2019)

barney said:


> I note you have been onto this one for some time Noirua and respect the fact that you have continued to update even though it appears the thread has possibly gone under the radar.
> 
> You do realise that talking to yourself can be an early indication of an underlying mental disturbance
> 
> ...




I've held BOA over seven years and purchased between 15c and 48c.  Bought around the time Sirius Resources SIR struck it rich in 2012 - almost bought SIR once at 7c a share but thought they'd go bust, they went over $5. Remember buying some at about $2.80 and selling at $4.70. BOA are the ultimate nearology stock but are difficult to trade as most appear to just hold on through thick and thin. If it strikes lucky my target is $20.


----------



## barney (4 December 2019)

noirua said:


> I've held BOA over seven years and purchased between 15c and 48c.  Bought around the time Sirius Resources SIR struck it rich in 2012 - almost bought SIR once at 7c a share but thought they'd go bust, they went over $5. Remember buying some at about $2.80 and selling at $4.70. BOA are the ultimate nearology stock but are difficult to trade as most appear to just hold on through thick and thin. If it strikes lucky my target is $20.




You have my attention  ... Watchlist.


----------



## mick z (29 December 2019)

Been holding these off and on for the last few years, i feel now is not the time to be selling, this is now a long term hold for me, but i do think something is in the wind this time.

Cheers
Mick


----------



## noirua (10 June 2020)

I sold BOA not long ago at 23.5c. The company has a shed load of tenements in the Fraser Range that they can not afford to finance exploration on. That is not on all of them, and there lies a problem as they sit and wait for partners. Very tightly traded, so it can move either way by big margins. A share that has promised much as the nearest nearology company to Nova and Bollinger. Your call as it is a gamble to riches or losses.


----------



## noirua (10 October 2020)

noirua said:


> I sold BOA not long ago at 23.5c. The company has a shed load of tenements in the Fraser Range that they can not afford to finance exploration on. That is not on all of them, and there lies a problem as they sit and wait for partners. Very tightly traded, so it can move either way by big margins. A share that has promised much as the nearest nearology company to Nova and Bollinger. Your call as it is a gamble to riches or losses.



Well, I certainly mistimed the selling of this one. An 8c dividend seems to have surprised everyone.




__





						Stockness Monster!
					





					stocknessmonster.com


----------



## noirua (23 May 2021)




----------



## noirua (31 May 2022)




----------



## noirua (26 June 2022)

Well something has gone wrong here with BOA. Somewhat 'up the creek without a paddle'.








						ASX Releases - Boadicea Resources
					






					www.boadicea.net.au
				



The microcap sector in mining exploration has moved to the early stage of 'capitulation' meaning no price is too low. Some explorers quoted on the UK AIM market are down over 90% with some down 50% since late April 2022 on top of earlier falls. Calls to brokers in some USA microcaps to 'get me out at any price' a call first heard in 1929.


----------



## noirua (29 June 2022)

noirua said:


> View attachment 142353



Good grief! BOA has fallen a long way from its high point. Not a good reason to buy as it could halve again.   Just hoping for a bounce if the selling here is overdone


----------



## noirua (30 September 2022)

Boadicea Resources delivers strong progress across projects in prime WA resource locations
					

The company has a total landholding of 1,735 square kilometres across 17 tenements including in some of Australia’s most prospective resource...



					www.proactiveinvestors.co.uk
				



The market isn't confident that BOA will achieve success. Is it right or wrong?

The last $2.98m cash raise was in May 2021 at 24c a share. BOA closed today at 10.5c so all the confidence has proved to be wrong so far.


----------

